# Looking For a place to train around N. Fargo



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

Just move to N. fargo. From southern Minnesota. Need to get my 2 year old lab into shape for the season. Wondering if you guys new a place to swim him close to here, or run him on some birds. Been to Caselton a few times but kind of a long drive.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

Check with the NAHVDA chapter. I remember attending a couple trainning sessions when I lived around there. The areas were close to town. One was on the south side and one on the northwest side if I remember correctly. They had to have water due to part of the testing requires the dog to retrieve in the water. They usually have a sign hanging up at Gander Mountain with the contact info. They might be able to suggest some areas.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

The north dakota retriever club has some nice grounds and great people.

www.ndrc.org


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. I found a small lake just northwest of here. Lot of houses by there but it works..


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Derek, come out to the North Dakota Retriever Club just outside Moorhead/Dillworth on Hwy 10. We have a very active group of people who train almost nightly and a specific Wednesday night open training night if you'd like to check out the club and get in touch with a bunch of people to hook into a training group.

We have excellent grounds and tons of knowledge to go around for helping with your dog. We also have a freezer full of frozen ducks for training that is available to members.

Shoot me a PM if you'd like to know more. I'm usually out there every night after work.


----------

